# Golden Retriever with Baby



## Snoop Bobb

My wife and I adopted a 6mo golden retriever pup about a month before we had our first <human> child. Brilliant, I realize. 

That said, we've made a concerted effort to ensure that the baby and pup bond, and we've made a decent effort to document the bonding process on video. I've uploaded several videoclips to YouTube, and I've pasted a few links below. Enjoy. 

Baby's first meeting with the pup (baby 1 day old):

Claire's First Meeting with Max - YouTube

Baby at 1 month, pup at 8 months:

Golden Retriever Babysitting Newborn - YouTube

Baby at 8 months, pup at 14 months:

Baby Bonds with Her Golden Retriever - YouTube

Baby at 11 months, pup at 18 months

Baby's Tummy Time w/ Golden Retriever - YouTube


----------



## cgriffin

Those videos are so cute! Thank you!
I experienced with all my Goldens so far, that they are great around kids of any age and very gentle.


----------



## GoldenMum

Thank You for posting those.....what a beautiful family you have! There is something so precious about a Golden, and a baby!


----------



## Jingers mom

What great videos. I just subscribed on you tube. Your baby is adorable and your golden and the interact so well together. Thank you for sharing. The videos are heart warming.


----------



## HolDaisy

Aw lovely videos! Your golden is such a good boy with your daughter, she's going to love watching these videos when she's older


----------



## baumgartml16

That is so precious. Made me smile today.


----------



## newport

What a wonderful way to start my Tuesday! 
Thank you for the smile!:wave:


----------



## sarahdove

*Oh what a wonderful job you have done. You have 2 angels from heaven.*


----------



## OutWest

Those are very sweet. It's great that you put so much time and thought into making sure Max and baby started off on the right foot. So many people don't do anything at all!


----------



## fostermom

How absolutely precious! Thank you for sharing those videos!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

So precious, your daughter Claire is beautiful. 

Things work out the way they're suppose to, just think how much you would have missed out on if you hadn't adopted Max. You wouldn't be seeing how great he is with your daughter. There's nothing better IMO than Goldens and children, there's a very special love and bond between the two.


----------



## MercyMom

They're all so precious! That's why I love Golden Retrievers because they are so patient and gentle with children. This is making me want to have my second child!


----------



## honeysmum

What great videos of Max and your daughter they will be even more precious when you look back on them in years to come they are going to have a very special bond as they grow up together.


----------



## Kinjal

This is soooooooo very sweet. Made me melt!
Your golden is soooo super calm and gentle. Your bub is soooo cute. 
They both will be best of friends as they grow together.


----------



## vcm5

So adorable! Thank you so much for posting, this lit up my day!


----------



## Suni52

He is so sweet and so gentle with Claire. It's amazing how nurturing he is at such a young age. Beautiful


----------



## toliva

Those are such sweet videos. How lucky your daughter is to be growing up with a golden! My favorite was the tummy time video, where he pushes the toy toward her.


----------



## mylissyk

Your boy has a stellar temperment, that was really perfection between them. Whatever training you've done to make him comfortable with her has been a complete success. Actually, I would love for you to share how you worked with him.


----------



## Snoop Bobb

Sorry for the 6 1/2-year delay in my response. I didn't receive an email notice that someone had responded to my initial post, so I just saw it. To answer your question, we always walked the dog and let him burn a bunch of energy before we'd put our baby with him. We knew that he'd never intentionally hurt her, but we wanted to help mitigate the risk of an accidentally-harmful encounter, such as smacking our daughter with his frantically wagging tail. 

As an update for anyone who sees this: Sadly, we just lost this wonderful dog to lymphoma last week. Our daughter is now 7 1/2, and she's only known 3 days of her life without that dog. We are indeed grateful for the images that we created back then, and as we're coping with our loss, we're revisiting those images quite a bit.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

I'm very sorry for your loss of your boy.


----------



## Agolden4me

So sweet and adorable. Max and Claire are both very lucky. Love how incredibly gentle he is with her. Almost makes me wish I was young enough to have another baby. Almost!

So sorry to hear about your loss. I hadn't read through before posting. I am grateful that they had those years together and the memories will last a lifetime.


----------



## cwag

I am so sorry for your loss of sweet Max. My thoughts are with your family, especially your daughter.


----------



## Barlosh

What a wonderful bond they will have, both growing and learning together. The videos are priceless and thank you for sharing your two precious babes. 

I have my first ever golden who's now five months old, right from the moment she saw my grandsons (3years and 18months old) she was just so gentle with them, even as an eight weeks old pup. I am amazed and delighted with how much she follows the three year old around, stays with him when he's in the garden and goes in his hut with him. She never cries with excitement but she always does when she sees them. 

Just wonderful dogs aren't they and your little girl will have a true best friend to grow up with. Bless their little hearts.

Oh I'm so sorry to read that you've lost Max and so very sad for your little girl. I saw those precious videos and just posted straight away without reading through. I'm so sad for the pain you are going through as a family and as a parent I know the devastation you feel for your daughter's loss. 
Max certainly was a wonderful boy and I hope one day you consider another of this beautiful breed to help your little girl heal. 
God bless.


----------



## Ivyacres

Precious videos, started my day of with a smile.


----------

